# First DJ Bike Recommendations?



## Rock Climber (Jul 25, 2007)

I'm new to dirt jumping and looking for my first bike. I can't find many brands and especially not in stock

So far, I've found the transition PBJ, Canyon 360, Santa Cruz Jackal and Kona Shonky. I'm 6"3.

Any other bikes I should look at?

I also think I'd prefer a geared DJ not single seed in case I want to ride it on more slopestyle runs instead of true dirt jump lines


----------



## ScaryFatKidGT (Jun 6, 2012)

All are very similar the only real difference is adjustable dropouts for gears or not and sizes, some are 1 size some are 2, small and large or short and long, and some come in 3 sizes, you might want to look for a larger one, whether the larger of the 2 sizes will work or if you need to go with something like the larger size of the 360 or PBJ would work or if you would need to go to something like the Commencal Absolute with 3 sizes and get the large.

The only ones I have seen places have in stock are the Specialized P.3 and the Trek ticket.

Non will come with gears so you will need to build a frame or buy a new hub and gears for a complete bike.


----------



## Rock Climber (Jul 25, 2007)

ScaryFatKidGT said:


> All are very similar the only real difference is adjustable dropouts for gears or not and sizes, some are 1 size some are 2, small and large or short and long, and some come in 3 sizes, you might want to look for a larger one, whether the larger of the 2 sizes will work or if you need to go with something like the larger size of the 360 or PBJ would work or if you would need to go to something like the Commencal Absolute with 3 sizes and get the large.
> 
> The only ones I have seen places have in stock are the Specialized P.3 and the Trek ticket.
> 
> Non will come with gears so you will need to build a frame or buy a new hub and gears for a complete bike.


Thanks!


----------

